# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > General Homesteading >  Looking for a homesteading mentor

## AndreaM

My name is Andrea and I'm developing a documentary series about homesteading. Were looking for landowners that have built a unique or special homestead, who want to pass along their expertise to the next generationwhile finding someone they trust to help on their homestead.  A highly respected documentary-based TV Channel is looking to place new, but capable homesteaders with an experienced landowner who can act as a mentor to them. If you want to make sure this way of life is preserved by passing your wisdom along, please email us today for more information.*

Please email me today with your name, contact info, location and a description of your situation.

----------


## Rick

Thank you for posting. I wish you luck with your search. By the way, try a tweet post without the F word. It is not professional and says something quite negative about you. But good luck.

----------


## hunter63

Good luck......
I'm not available...still waiting for the original "Survivor Show" to call me.

----------


## slide95

People need to know where you live, how big the farm is, where they'll be sleeping etc. Some photos would help. I would want to know how much the farm has earned in the past few years or the last time it was in full production. You're offering a big percentage, but of what ? If a portion of the land will be transferred eventually, what is the land worth today. These questions may be a bit invasive, but the better applicants will want details. Good luck.

----------


## Pipercub

So....what is the catch here? Reality tv show type coverage...we haul these people all over Alaska, they film over-dramatized living situations. I hope this fad wears out soon.

----------


## crashdive123

You guys didn't really read the original post or when it was posted did you?

----------


## Pipercub

> You guys didn't really read the original post or when it was posted did you?


Where is the follow up to the original post? The no-name, super accredited documentary company...Looks-sounds like it was a scam. So we can’t comment on old post on this site? There aren’t very many new post to comment on, are there? You going to pop up and remind us when we are commenting on an old post? Is that your job here?

----------


## Rick

Don't be snotty. Documentary companies post on here all the time as they do other forums. They seldom follow up just seeding the internet with their adverts. We allow it because members may be interested and the documentary companies often offer some form of payment so there is a benefit to members. Asking questions of one, especially on a two year old post, is not going to yield any answers.

----------


## LowKey

Yup, just like any job ad. If you can't read the ad and follow the specific instructions, you aren't the person they are looking for.

----------


## crashdive123

> Where is the follow up to the original post? The no-name, super accredited documentary company...Looks-sounds like it was a scam. So we cant comment on old post on this site? There arent very many new post to comment on, are there? You going to pop up and remind us when we are commenting on an old post? Is that your job here?


Well, with that attitude I think I will make it my job.  Sometimes we get new members that make being here so much fun.  Then again, sometimes we get new members that make being here a pain in the butt.  You get to decide which one of those you are going to be.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Always adding to your job description...  You're gonna have to hit Rick up for a raise!

Alan

----------


## Pipercub

Yeah keep working at it pal...you could be at 50,000 post before you know it! Woo-who what an accomplishment....

----------


## pete lynch

Tic Tock....

----------


## kyratshooter

> Tic Tock....


My sentiments exactly!  Except Crash usually ignores the personal abuse and waits until someone insults another member before he pushes the button.

----------


## Rick

Pipercub, I am giving you fair warning. With your attitude you will not last much longer. We do not make things personal around here. You are welcome to take exception to content but not to people.

----------


## Pipercub

> Pipercub, I am giving you fair warning. With your attitude you will not last much longer. We do not make things personal around here. You are welcome to take exception to content but not to people.


You know Rick, you may want to re-read a couple of those post from your pals, before you make that statement about not making things personal. Either way, makes no difference to me what you do. So many of these sites of pseudo-experts, devolve into good-ole-boy clubs...

----------


## Rick

You came out swinging on post 7. It didn't get personal before that. And you should be the one to talk about pseudoexperts. You read a book about eating healthy and started spouting about how medical science is a scam. Good for you.

----------


## crashdive123

Good lord.  If we are nothing more than a good-ole-boy club of pseudo-experts then why go to the trouble of logging in and spending time here?  No need to announce a departure (I'm sure you would agree that that is just childish).

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

We've been found out.... whadda we do now boss?

Alan

----------


## Pipercub

Im on here to get you wilderness experts riled up. Lots of wilderness out there in the Florida swamp, Indiana whatever and the vast wilderness of Texas, maybe there was some wilderness there back 120 - 130 years ago. It isnt wilderness when you can just walk out to the nearest road or cell tower and call it a day. The lower 48 is pretty tame when it comes to wilderness survival. You guys wouldnt last a week in the North Country, the Natives would probably take pity on you and bail you out though, they are used to bailing out chechakos...

----------


## pete lynch

Plenty of wilderness in Texas and Florida swamps. Been there and seen it.  Just more of it in Alaska.

----------


## Rick

Such bravado. He knew us so well. He sure didn't last long....for a survivor. One more troll bites the dust.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

WEll, now it looks like we are going to perish wandering about in the wilderness of the North or die a slow death at the hands of modern medicine...

Thanks guys...

Alan

----------


## madmax

Well it might not be a good idea when these people blatantly describe themselves as trolls.

Just a thought.

----------


## Rick

I love it when someone reads a book, proclaims how the world should be then labels everyone else pseudoexperts. One more basement dweller notched on my katana. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

H63 would have loved another good troll toss.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

The guy was an amateur.  The best Trolls don't have to tell tell anyone they're a Troll.

Of course if you see a Piper Cub with Alaska plates circling your house later......

Alan

----------


## Rick

You know he's been tossed from more than one forum when he proclaims forums "devolve into good ole boy clubs". The whole world is wrong but him.

----------


## jimLE

id never do any of those documentarys or tv shows on account i don't want my face or where i live all over the tv or in the news paper.think opsec.

----------


## crashdive123

> You know he's been tossed from more than one forum when he proclaims forums "devolve into good ole boy clubs". The whole world is wrong but him.


Yep...........

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I would do a reality show, but only for the money. Of course, folks would likely switch channels to the home shopping network within five min of the first episode....

I don't know how much interest there is in watching a fat guy on diuretics work  around the house. But, it's reality!


Alan

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

Only television would gather a group of people together (who don't know each other), put them on an island, have them vote on who leaves, give the last one cash, and call it "Reality".

----------


## lovelash

> People need to know where you live, how big the farm is, where they'll be sleeping etc. Some photos would help. I would want to know how much the farm has earned in the past few years or the last time it was in full production. You're offering a big percentage, but of what ? If a portion of the land will be transferred eventually, what is the land worth today. These questions may be a bit invasive, but the better applicants will want details. Good luck.


But it jumps out to me that you left out one basic piece that somebody will want to know before they even pick up the telephone: money. I imagine if you were offering to pay somebody, then you'd have said so. So this is an unpaid apprenticeship? Everybody needs a little money, no matter how thoroughly independent you are (even Pa Ingalls bought salt and coffee, right?). So your apprentices will need a city job, too? Or is it something else, like a profit-share arrangement? You mentioned "make a living with the farm," so that suggests you all produce something that you sell, right? There's money coming in to the farm; is your apprentice getting any of that?

----------

